# best test booster?



## BigSmurf

what the best testosterone booster because ive been looking at alot then reading reviews some good and other just say there a con is there any product that is proven to work?


----------



## hackskii

You can not trick the body in elivating your hormones for any prolonged length of time, the negative feedback loop will short cut your intentions.

If T levels are down do diet, excess aromitization, mineral defiencies, or stress, then there is a way around all that.

But for the young guy wanting to boost his levels, pointless.


----------



## BigSmurf

thanks mate just wanted to clear that up


----------



## BigDom86

agreed ^^


----------



## gym rat

steroids... period


----------



## hackskii

BBWarehouse said:


> Lots of people get good results off things like Cissus Drol, Drive, Mass FX, Hyperdrol X2....the list goes on. There are plenty of good reviews out there on places like anabolicmind.com, bb.com, and the other big boards


But these are not test boosters are they?

Unless there is an underlying problem, test boosters dont work, and even if they did, it would be so short lived that no gains would be made.


----------



## itraininthedark

gym rat said:


> steroids... period


:laugh::laugh: THE TRUTH WILL SET YOU FREE


----------



## FireSt0rm

I heard that T-BOMB 2 is sopost to be quite good


----------



## hackskii

Ok, lets just look at this logically from my first post.

I said if there is a underlying problem (like excess estrogen), then anti-estrogens have their place.

But, if you are suggesting that a young man with normal T levels uses a test booster he will get gains is not correct.

Estrogen is vital for gains, it complements testosterone, this is one reason to not use an AI during a cycle unless you get sides, blocking estrogen will hinder gains.

Granted if a guy is older, has more bellyfat which would increase aromitization activity, then yes, something needs to be looked at.

Diet and lifestyle effect T levels, as well as estrogen.

At this point then an AI would be a good idea or change your diet to offer more cruciferous vegetables, which would do the very same thing most of those test boosters would do.

Not to mention the problem with estrogen rebounding, which could very well give a guy some tits once cycle was terminated.

Show me one study that reflects the rise in T levels?

I would love to see that, sadly I have never seen one.

Hell, zinc is a natural aromatase inhibitor as well as supporting testosterone and immune system.

Adrenal fetigue, poor sleep, bad diet, fatty liver, type II diabetes, low fat diet, zinc defiencies, low cholesterol diet, amount of sleep, all have an impact on T levels in a negative way.

If a guy is within normal ranges and uses a test booster, he will not get gains.

Why because once the body notices any spike in testosterone GnRH will not send the signal to the pituitary to send LH.

Show me one study to reflect spiking of T with any one of those products?


----------



## Guest

BigDom86 said:


> agreed ^^


 OH OH OH carefull there natural wonder those are steriods dont tell me you have been using those:confused1:

I use tons of them when i am off cycle, do i think they are good? Sure for a mental boost but for real hormonal boost its doubtfull at least for most products.


----------



## BigDom86

which are steroids? mass fx?


----------



## hackskii

BBWarehouse said:


> when it comes down to it there's plenty of research on PubMed on the various ingredients used in these that demonstrate effectiveness in normal, healthy, adult males.


Please just show me one pubMed study.

Better yet, show me a study that supports more lean muscle mass, with the use of a test booster. Most specifically one that is not associated with excess aromitization in older men.



BBWarehouse said:


> More importantly than that, there's tons of logs out there.


What about logs that don't suggest anything?

How about a guy that is older and has tried many different test boosters and was left with disappointment and a loss of money?



BBWarehouse said:


> If you don't believe it, don't buy them, but as both a user of various "natural" test boosters, and someone who's read into it to a decent degree, I can promise you there's some good ones out there that will give you solid gains without having to do PCT, without oestrogen rebounding, and without the side effects associated with AAS (not to say there will be no side effects, as there often is *something* - e.g. joint soreness etc.).


Tell that to the guy that got gyno from 6-OXO and estrogen rebounding.



BBWarehouse said:


> (not to say there will be no side effects, as there often is *something* - e.g. joint soreness etc.).


Ah, now the rubber meets the road&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Letro gives joint stiffness too, but offers nothing in return for gains (check that one out).

Also lowering estrogen too low compromises gains, compromises lipid profile, and also can compromise bone density.

Do you really feel this is a good thing to compromise, when diet can offer the same thing?

And for the record, I have tried T-bomb II and found it to be pretty much worthless.

So, it would be a good idea to diagnose low T levels and not try to bump them.

Cause and effect type of thing.

I have used so many products, for me it was a waste of time..............


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

Just read this thread and am alarmed to see you can get an "estogen rebound" from taking a natural test booster.

I've been taking a brand called "testrogain" for the last couple of weeks. I think it's just a middle of the road test booster with the bog standard stuff in it - probably more of a lifestyle thing than something for body builders. I just take it to help with stamina for long distance cycling (as in riding a bike), rather than to get "gains", and I think it has helped a bit, though it could just be placibo. (What certainly helps is the herb ginkgo biloba).

Do you think I could get tits just from that?


----------



## hackskii

BBWarehouse said:


> In terms of your studies, here's one on forskolin (a common ingredient in a few of the more recent natty test boosters):
> 
> http://drmajeed.com/articles/forslean%202002.pdf


But forskolin is not a test booster and that study was done on women.

This is like saying creatine is a test booster because it gives you gains.



BBWarehouse said:


> if 90% of people using some of the quality test boosters are getting good results, and those boosters have quality science behind them too, it's unfair to say it's just more of the same old thing.


You just said 90% of the people using some quality test boosters are getting good results?

Seriously, do you really expect me to believe this percent?

How about 100% of everyone I know that has used them found them to be worthless, including myself.

On the T-Bomb II issue, look a bit closer at the ingrediants, you will notce some stuff for support for the liver (healthy liver helps testosterone), it has a DHT blocking agent for less 5-alpha-reductase activity, it has at least 2 diffrent estrogen blockers (both an AI and a recepter blocker), stuff to lower SHBG to free up more free testosterone, and a bunch of other stuff like zinc.

In my opinion, looking at all the ingrediants and many I have used by them selves this product looks the most promising.

I studied this one hard and came up with nothing.

Below is a list of ingrediants for you, let me know if you need help with which ingrediant does what, I have used many on thier own and in combinations with other compounds.

*Five Phase Hormone Optimizing Blend: Tribulus terrestris (standardized to 40% furastanol saponins), Fenugreek 4:1 extract (seed), tongkat ali 20:1 extract (root) (Eurycoma longifolia Jack), red clover extract (40% isoflavones), Chrysin, Kudzu root (pueraria lobota) (40% isoflavones), DIM (diindolymethane), Avena sativa 10:1 extract (aerial parts), zinc (as zinc aspartate), Pygeum africanum extract (25% total sterol)(bark), stinging nettle leaf 4:1 extract, beta sitosterol, saw palmetto berry extract (90% total sterols & free fatty acids), Bioperine® (black pepper extract)*

As far as reviews are concerned, the placebo effect of many supplements warrent a bit of speculation, unless the results are extreme.


----------



## thestudbeast

hackskii said:


> But forskolin is not a test booster and that study was done on women.
> 
> This is like saying creatine is a test booster because it gives you gains.
> 
> You just said 90% of the people using some quality test boosters are getting good results?
> 
> Seriously, do you really expect me to believe this percent?
> 
> How about 100% of everyone I know that has used them found them to be worthless, including myself.
> 
> On the T-Bomb II issue, look a bit closer at the ingrediants, you will notce some stuff for support for the liver (healthy liver helps testosterone), it has a DHT blocking agent for less 5-alpha-reductase activity, it has at least 2 diffrent estrogen blockers (both an AI and a recepter blocker), stuff to lower SHBG to free up more free testosterone, and a bunch of other stuff like zinc.
> 
> In my opinion, looking at all the ingrediants and many I have used by them selves this product looks the most promising.
> 
> I studied this one hard and came up with nothing.
> 
> Below is a list of ingrediants for you, let me know if you need help with which ingrediant does what, I have used many on thier own and in combinations with other compounds.
> 
> *Five Phase Hormone Optimizing Blend: Tribulus terrestris (standardized to 40% furastanol saponins), Fenugreek 4:1 extract (seed), tongkat ali 20:1 extract (root) (Eurycoma longifolia Jack), red clover extract (40% isoflavones), Chrysin, Kudzu root (pueraria lobota) (40% isoflavones), DIM (diindolymethane), Avena sativa 10:1 extract (aerial parts), zinc (as zinc aspartate), Pygeum africanum extract (25% total sterol)(bark), stinging nettle leaf 4:1 extract, beta sitosterol, saw palmetto berry extract (90% total sterols & free fatty acids), Bioperine® (black pepper extract)*
> 
> As far as reviews are concerned, the placebo effect of many supplements warrent a bit of speculation, unless the results are extreme.


Red clover: estrogenic activity

DIM: anti androgen

Chrysin: lol forget but something not good about this apart from it not being bio available.

Hacks the products he mention work due to this cissus, which inhibits cortisol.

and forskolin does increase test, I've already posted this study for you before!



> FORSKOLIN BOOSTS TESTOSTERONE AND ENHANCES BODY COMPOSITION
> 
> Forskolin is derived from roots of the plant Coleus forskohili. The herb has been used to treat a variety of health problems including enhancement of weight loss. In a study published in Obesity Research this month, researchers put it to the test in a randomized, placebo-controlled clinical trial in overweight men. Half the subjects received forskolin (250 mg of 10% extract twice per day) and half a placebo pill. After 12 weeks of supplementation forskolin resulted in improved body composition. This was due to a greater fat loss and increased lean body mass and bone mass. *Forskolin also led to a significant increase in free testosterone levels compared to placebo*. The findings provide evidence for a role of forskolin in the improvement of testosterone levels and weight loss. This will surely be followed up with additional work to validate the study findings and determine how forskolin works.
> 
> Godard MP, Johnson BA, Richmond SR. Body composition and hormonal adaptations associated with forskolin consumption in overweight and obese men. Obes Res. 2005 Aug;13(8):1335-43.


----------



## hackskii

But, my point right now is that many of the test booster products suggest just that, a boost in testosterone.

I am not saying that supplements wont benefit a guy, I am saying that due to the marketing hype of many of these products, it gives the appearance of something are are not.

This is lying to the public in my mind.

It is the same as saying creating is steroids, or a test booster, many people do think this even though it naturally occurs in meat............lol

Stud, if you like I can put my thoughts in each of the ingreadents, It would be positive.

But, a good indicator would be morning wood, I didnt get it anymore with the T-Bomg-II than not.

Clomid gives me more morning wood though.............lol


----------



## thestudbeast

Well they do give a boost in testosterone, just not enough to build muscle.

But the cissus extract does inhibit cortisol enough to lower BF and build muscle.

Hacks: I aware of all the ingredients in T-bomb some I rate, some are counter productive to the products design.

It does seem strange that when cortisol can be controlled so effectively by supps and insulin sensitivity for that matter, that test boosters even get the light of day as they are very poor in comparison.


----------



## anabolic ant

i always found a bloody sexy,fit good looking woman does the job well!!!!

other than that...if your low...go to your docs for a blood test and the results will show whether you are low or not or have deficiencies etc!!!!

then you know what work on...but i guess referral to an endocrinologist would be best after some blood tests...cos i wouldnt really think anything on the shelf anywhere is gonna help...unless its vits n minerals....guess diet,lifestyle etc etc as previously said may play a part...i know some docs prescribe test undecanoate as a boost/hrt but i dont think interferring with your natural hormonal levels would help...maybe precursors may help...i only done 1 module in endocrinology and reproduction and that was ages ago...most of your AAS hormones are pituitary related,and regulated by this and the hypothalamus...and there are so many messenger hormones involved as said by hacksii...luteinising hormmones(LH),follicle stimulating(FSH) hormones,sex hormone binding globulins(SHBG)...adminstering any unnatural input of hormones would only increase the negative feedback loop,causing further shutdown...

i have no info on tribulis and related products....havent seen any peer reviewed journals with big studies with over say 100 subjects or more on any products out there to make a difference!!!!


----------



## hackskii

Well, I have don alot of stuff in my life, due to the availability of massive variations of products here in the States, the stuff is cheap.

There are many diffrent health food stores (mom and pop) here in the states, many are blocks from each other.

In a city near me is 4 diffrent health food stores within just over a square mile.

Even grocery stores sell supplements, it is big business.

Looking back for health purposes, I would suggest a good colloidal mineral supplement or chlorophyll, a good multi vitamin, fish oils, creating and glutamine.

I do take a cortisol blocker OTC too but for good health that necessarily wont be a factor, although it is highest in the morning.

This is an old pic, my girlfriend wont let me buy anymore stuff, The soy protein in the pic was on sale for a buck.

There is one supp on there that works for sure better than all for gaining muscle, can anyone find it?..............lol


----------



## BigDom86

wow, is all that yours^^ lol


----------



## thestudbeast

looks like an amp of test there

Cortisol is needed in the morning, it breaks down old hormone, used androgen receptors, junk proteins, releases BF and glycogen for morning energy, your morning test spike stops it from being catabolic. Hence why cortisol reducing supps need to be taken on the afternoon and evening.


----------



## anabolic ant

jesus christ(scuse the blasphemy)...you might as well start your own supp store...blimey...how did you remember when to take what?

hee,hee...i notice a little vial standing proud at the front of that shelf full!!


----------



## hackskii

Stud, good eye, yes it is an amp.

I have always taken supplements, they used to have a store next door to me and I would buy anything on the blowout shelf. Many of the supplements were only a dollar.

The pic is mearly shown to suggest how much and for how long I have taken supps.

My Mom used to sell Shaklee products and as long as I can remember I have taken supps.

It is just the marketing hype that buggs me, it is tailored to young boys wanting to build muscle, they offer huge claims of promise, but in the end, they are taken.

Remember, many of these kids make no money.

When I was single I was spending almost 200 bucks a week on supplements, herbs and everything.

Dont get me started on herbs, I can get them raw by the pound for dirt cheap.

I bought an ounce of yohimbe powder for 15 bucks.

Capped OO caps and it was far far way too strong.

My buddy didnt sleep for 2 days.

It gave me massive blood pressure but almost a constant hardon, with a headache.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

I would have thought those Andro based supplements from the 1990s that are now banned would have made some difference.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

_if you like I can put my thoughts in each of the ingredients_

What do you know about "Acetyl L-Carmitine Hydrochloride"? There's 500mgs of it in my supplement.


----------



## Andy Dee

theres only one test booster that really works: REAL GEAR! :thumb:


----------



## Golden Gloves

There are plenty of us participating in sports like boxing, football etc that want some gains and faster recoveries without going crazy. Now that I'm in my mid 20's I do find I'm getting good results from the likes of Methoxy 7 Test and the BCAA's from these guys http://www.testboosters.co.uk/ . They helped lift me past a plateau I'd hit - I want to be strong lean and fast and can do without the side effects of 'gear'.


----------



## kev1

i wish hackskii was my dad! fountain of knowledge!!!


----------



## Coop

What is a good otc cortisol blocker?


----------



## hackskii

Coop said:


> What is a good otc cortisol blocker?


Careful with blocking cortisol, here is your list.

Phosphatidylserine - aka PS (*)

Holy Basil Extract

Magnolia Bark Extract (main ingredient in Relora)

Epimedium Extract

Rhodiola Rosea Extract

Ashwagandha Extract


----------



## Coop

hackskii said:


> Careful with blocking cortisol, here is your list.
> 
> Phosphatidylserine - aka PS (*)
> 
> Holy Basil Extract
> 
> Magnolia Bark Extract (main ingredient in Relora)
> 
> Epimedium Extract
> 
> Rhodiola Rosea Extract
> 
> Ashwagandha Extract


Why carefull?


----------



## ProteinPitstop

hackskii said:


> But, my point right now is that many of the test booster products suggest just that, a boost in testosterone.
> 
> I am not saying that supplements wont benefit a guy, I am saying that due to the marketing hype of many of these products, it gives the appearance of something are are not.
> 
> This is lying to the public in my mind.
> 
> It is the same as saying creating is steroids, or a test booster, many people do think this even though it naturally occurs in meat............lol
> 
> Stud, if you like I can put my thoughts in each of the ingreadents, It would be positive.
> 
> But, a good indicator would be morning wood, I didnt get it anymore with the T-Bomg-II than not.
> 
> *Clomid gives me more morning wood though*.............lol


Agree with Clomid


----------



## 2004mark

Coop said:


> Why carefull?


I'd guess because it's main function is to counteract insulin.


----------



## hackskii

Cortisol is vital to us, inhibiting cortisol can cause dehydration, low blood sugar, low blood pressure, shock, and a bunch of things, too low, death.

My dog has addisons disease and that is a result of low cortisol, if we do not give her a shot each month, she will die.

Even if she got scared, death.


----------

